# 9/8- Sneaking out before work



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I woke up early before , a big accomplishment for me, and hit the river at a spot I could stay dry and clean, but still get a line in the water.

I started working the Pop R and I caught the dink right off the hump where an island develops in the flow. I foul hooked him a bit. He didn't hit it hard so I had an odd hook set. Fishing the same area I had another similar hit but missed it. My first miss of a top water fish. I never wanted to mention it due to superstitions, but it was bound to happen.









Fishing the same area I see a flash in front of him about 5 feet right where it looks like the water drops off. I think they were cruising the shelves for things wandering off too deep. As I had casted near the other bank and other areas I made a lot of bait fish scatter and break the top. I start working a bit more parallel with the bank and come on this guy. Best fish I had caught on top water and biggest fish I had caught in some time.










I look at the time and darn it if I don't have to get to work soon. So I work up the bank a bit to the final spot I wanted to tray. The water is directed by a jeti to a quick flow. I thought I saw a flash again so I wanted to work the lure into the eddy just off there right by my feet. I get it there and I see the guy stalk the bait and hammer it right in front of me. It was awesome.









I struggled to get the hook out as I didn't bring pliers. Then called it a day. Not a bad day for an hour plus. All fish swam off quickly without issue.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Can I get this moved back to the Southwest Ohio Fishing Reports? This was fishing on the GMR


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Now that's one heck of a good start to a work day! Congrats man.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

If I could have only stayed longer. In good news I am happy to have gotten multiple fish at the spot so it stays in the rotation.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol mods. .. Pond management?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great smallies btw


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice going can't beat some pretty work smallies.


----------

